# 30,000 HKD enough to live on?



## sweeper21

I'm single American that has job offer to work in Hong Kong with $30,000HKD per month. There's no housing allowance, but I know I can find apartments between $10,000HKD and 15,000 that would be fine. Will I be able to survive in Hong Kong with basically 15,000 HKD per month for spending money?

Thank you so much in advanced!


----------



## HKG3

sweeper21 said:


> I'm single American that has job offer to work in Hong Kong with $30,000HKD per month. There's no housing allowance, but I know I can find apartments between $10,000HKD and 15,000 that would be fine. Will I be able to survive in Hong Kong with basically 15,000 HKD per month for spending money?
> 
> Thank you so much in advanced!


Well you can survive with HK$30k per month. 

Housing cost is very high in Hong Kong, but if you are willing to share a flat with someone, it can be cheaper.

In Hong Kong, you will need to a personage of your wages into the Mandatory Provident Fund (MPF), see link below - 

GovHK: Mandatory Provident Fund (MPF) System

You should also be aware that all Hong Kong wages are paid gross of income tax. You will need to save up to pay the taxman at the end of the financial year.

Another point, if you are taking up the job in Hong Kong, you may want to speak to your local HSBC bank in the US to see whether you can open a Hong Kong HSBC bank account before leaving the US. HSBC has a large retail branch networking Hong Kong.


----------



## miranlegg

my hong kong frd told me that it is definitely enough for him to survive with $10000 salary/month


----------



## sxmhousewife

miranlegg said:


> my hong kong frd told me that it is definitely enough for him to survive with $10000 salary/month


Is your friend living with the parents and dine at home? Depending where he goes to work and the luncheon expenditure in his working area, $10,000 is enough but not easy.


----------



## edward222

Advice:

Find a house partner where you can share your apartment monthly billings.
lets do the math.
10,000 / 2 = 5,000

5,000 * 12 (months) = 60,000

60,000 is already a big discount...


----------



## mobilec

As long as you can get a great deal on renting, the rest of stuff are not too expensive.


----------



## itstoohothere

30k you can raise an entire family


----------



## UltraM

All in HK$. pa=per annum, pm=per month.
HK Median household income is 24K pm. At 30Kpm, 60% of household earn less than you. With salary of 360k pa, your tax will be like 10k pa. You may need to pay US global tax - i have no idea how much (if any).

Biggest cost is rent. Keep your rent low , ideally 25% of Salary (=7.5kpm). So shareflat is the idea. If you hate people, then you can pay up to 10k pm for a tiny flat.

Then the rest is easy. depends on your financial objective of your HK stay. If you want to save 10kpm, then your lifestyle has to adjust to 10kpm. If you idea of HK is to have a blast, then spend the rest of the money(20kpm) the way it give you most meaning.

Conclusion: Very doable with planning.


----------



## anand0757

I have got an offer of 35000 hkd per month.I have two questions to ask:-
1> Including me we are a family of 3 ppl.My wife and my mother.My mother is dependant on me.
2> We are Vegetarians.


----------



## siobhanwf

Does the 35000 include accommodation. Accommodation takes a big chunk of your salary


----------

